# Money needed when applying for a work permit



## JayD (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi, 

I'm new here so be gentle with me 

I'm Jay, Englishman living in Prague (Czech Republic) for the last 4 years with my now 11 yr old daughter.

There is this wonderful woman I met that is Canadian (living near Toronto) and we are planning on having a long happy life together (isn't it romantic).

With kids involved it's not quite as easy as turn up, hope to find a job, it needs to be a little more thought out so I'd like to find work in advance. I'm a business analyst for Tesco here.

2 questions really, firstly, at a glance there seems to be my kind of work available but do you think I should approach firms directly or use employment agencies?

Secondly, from what I have read so for you need to prove you can support yourself when you apply for you work permit, does this mean you need X amount of bank as savings or is it ok to have your salary from the job you have lined up as your proof as means?

I'll be honest, being a single parent means no spare cash so I am hoping that if I say I am going to earn X, then this would mean I have no intention of living from the state (although I very much doubt I'd be allowed anyway, it isn't the UK )

Hopefully after a few months we would move in together anyway but I'd like to know of any obstacles up front.

This is all new so any help or suggestions very wamly received!!!

Thanks in advance

J


----------

